# turkeys in unit 18 (north of hyw 2 grand forks county)



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

me and my buddy both drew tags in this unit. we have been scouting but have been have trouble finding birds. i am just curious if anyone is seeing birds in that area. if you can help out pm me, i wont share info, jsut looking for a lil help. i am not looking for specific spots just a lil info on the area and the birds. thanks

mark


----------



## Gillraker (Mar 2, 2005)

I've got the same problem. Put on many miles looking for birds in unit 18. Any hints?????


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A very tough unit to find turkeys...go North as far as possible.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have seen most turkeys near Turtle River State Park. I know a few farmers there that have seen them as well. Hard to come by in this county...


----------



## Gillraker (Mar 2, 2005)

:-? Have been all over that unit and have seen one track (no birds)! Are there any birds left (other than the one that left the solitary track)?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Check out the area along the Turtle River East of TR State Park. ND Game and fish has released close to 40 turkeys in that area in the past 3 years. They were released on the NE part of the park, but farmers have said many moved off of the park and along the fields.

I think if it just turkeys, I think the landowners will let you on. Most are pretty good in that area.

Good luck.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i found one!! and it was tasty :beer: nothing more fun than droppin a turkey with a bow!

mark


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Farmer friend bagged 20lb gobbler last weekend...1 mile east of the TR park...


----------

